# rumors of new regulations on jugging



## Benjie Boswell (Jun 25, 2012)

I heard rumors of a state legislator that is trying to get a bill drafted to severely limit jugging on public waterways. Seems he is getting a lot of complaints about untended jugs and people getting them caught in props, etc. Anybody else heard anything on this? I'd hate to see it happen.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 25, 2012)

I dont have much of an opinion about it, but i sure would like to see them do something about the bootleg juggers that think 15 old quaker state bottles are a proper jugging tool. I picked up every last leaky jug this weekend, and dont care who gets mad about it.


----------



## General P (Jun 25, 2012)

I haven't heard anything but keep us informed.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have mixed feeling about it so I will stay neutral


----------



## DrewDennis (Jun 25, 2012)

*Heck yes!*

I'm all for it...who do I need to write to!?!? 

Should be as follows::
 1. A limit of between 30 to 50 jugs PER BOAT.
2. Mandatory that your information is on each one. $100 fine per jug without your name and DL number if caught.
3. $200 fine for every one of them found and deemed as abandoned if more than 5 are found.

Now don't get me wrong, I love putting them out while I am night fishing, but some people take it to the extreme. I also feel that a creel limit should be put on catfish.  Just my $0.02.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 25, 2012)

DrewDennis said:


> I'm all for it...who do I need to write to!?!?
> 
> Should be as follows::
> 1. A limit of between 30 to 50 jugs PER BOAT.
> ...


I'll 2nd that


----------



## quackertackr (Jun 25, 2012)

If my name is not on it how can you prove it is mine? If it is in my boat how can you prove that I didn't pick up trash? If you give me a ticket for it being in my boat anyway then no lost jugs will get picked up, now your lake is full of old jugs. Some laws are great but not really functional.


----------



## riprap (Jun 25, 2012)

DrewDennis said:


> I'm all for it...who do I need to write to!?!?
> 
> Should be as follows::
> 1. A limit of between 30 to 50 jugs PER BOAT.
> ...


Looks good. I would also add you must be within eyesight of jugs as well.

 I got the third degree for some folks about unhooking a fish from a 2 liter bottle at Logan Martin a few years ago.
If someone had been watching or i thought someone might get the fish I would have never let him go. No sense in letting something suffer.

BTW, I have no problem with jug fishing, actually looks pretty fun. Maybe not on hot days like we been having.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jun 25, 2012)

That is what we need is something else to regulate. I say we regulate boat speeds to about 40 mph thereby saving lives. Maybe they will be able to see those jugs and not run over them.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Jun 25, 2012)

I wouldn't be against some reasonable restrictions.  Maybe numbers like 30/angler 90/boat, or 25/75. I can go with having some form of info on the jugs, but what exactly? With todays society the way it is I don't know that I want too much info floating around for anyone to get. I also agree we need some sort of trophy regulations on cats like other states have. Have a reasonable creel limit and only 1 >35" per angler.


----------



## riprap (Jun 25, 2012)

Etoncathunter said:


> I wouldn't be against some reasonable restrictions.  Maybe numbers like 30/angler 90/boat, or 25/75. I can go with having some form of info on the jugs, but what exactly? With todays society the way it is I don't know that I want too much info floating around for anyone to get. I also agree we need some sort of trophy regulations on cats like other states have. Have a reasonable creel limit and only 1 >35" per angler.



That would be scary to have your name and address on the jugs and somebody come to your house mad. You know you can get someones boat registration numbers and find out everything like that online. It's public info.


----------



## dphillipx (Jun 25, 2012)

I agree and I thoroughly enjoy the sport. Something needs to be done. Also with a creel limit before we drain prime fisheries to null existence such as the way Oconee is heading.


----------



## Nastytater (Jun 25, 2012)

Hooty Hoot said:


> That is what we need is something else to regulate. I say we regulate boat speeds to about 40 mph thereby saving lives. Maybe they will be able to see those jugs and not run over them.



I would even go as far as saying regulate the speed on Lanier and other POPULATED lakes to a max speed of 15 mph after a certain time during night hours and before daylight hours. But as far as the daylight hours go,all for breaking the speed of light.


----------



## Fishdog31024 (Jun 25, 2012)

Limits should be used only in cases where overfishing has been proven to cause a decline in fish populations. This can only be done by qualified fishery biologists, not elected officials. They should not be used to punish fishermen engaged in legitimate recreational fishing. Catfish in large reservoirs are very prolific and overpopulation can occur within a few years if unnecessary restrictions are placed on healthy fish stocks resulting in  a decline in gamefish populations. 

I have seen this happen in 100% of farm ponds that have been overstocked with channel catfish and then allowed to grow to large sizes by owners who refuse to take out the recommended poundage each year. I am looking at one now that was stocked at three times the recommended rate and the fish were fed for several years with very few removed by the owner. Most have died or have been taken out by poachers, but the damage was done in the first three years when most of the bream hatch was eaten by the catfish. Now the pond contains several hundred starving  bream and thousands of 6 inch bass. The pond is only 8 years old and needs to be drained and re-stocked.

Lake Sinclair Is approaching an overstocked condition with many small catfish. Oconee is healthy and has some huge Blue Cats as well as a healthy population of flatheads. It also contains a healthy mix of  two to three pound fish.

Even with the heavy pressure it receives from commercial fishing and hundreds of juggers I have seen a steady growth in the catfish catches in the last few years.

Regulations for the sake of appeasing someone's hunches can lead to serious problems in the future. Lets let the biologists do what they are paid to do and stop trying to second guess their decisions.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jun 25, 2012)

riprap said:


> Looks good. I would also add you must be within eyesight of jugs as well.
> 
> I got the third degree for some folks about unhooking a fish from a 2 liter bottle at Logan Martin a few years ago.
> If someone had been watching or i thought someone might get the fish I would have never let him go. No sense in letting something suffer.
> ...


----------



## cuda67bnl (Jun 25, 2012)

dphillipx said:


> I agree and I thoroughly enjoy the sport. Something needs to be done. Also with a creel limit before we drain prime fisheries to null existence such as the way Oconee is heading.



Oconee is hardly being drained of catfish......  There's very few places on that lake where you can even throw a castnet and not catch a bunch of small catfish in it.


----------



## flip0302 (Jun 25, 2012)

If I find one at my dock with your name on it, I think it ought to be a whole different story, especially if one of my grandchildren is hanging on it. 

It is a weekly thing on my section of Sinclair.

If there has ever been a sport (if you call it that), where a few people who don't respect the waters can cause a whole bunch that participate to be stereotyped, jugging can only be surpassed by one thing...limb liners.

Sorry, just an opinion.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 25, 2012)

I have many friends on here who enjoy jugging and they are no less of friends just because I don't agree with it.

With that said I think that it should be regulated as it is being abused. I fish about 6 days a week and see a disgusting amount of jugs left behind by those who put out way to many and dont care to even try to find them. In my opinion that is no diff than throwing your fast food trash out the window on the highway.

Same with limblines that never get removed by the weekend warriors. 

As a guide I hate the fact that I am required to throw bream back out of the castnet and go after them with rod and reel. However as an outdoorsman I understand that this regulation is needed because without it the same kind of knuckleheads as above would abuse that right.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 25, 2012)

Creel limits on catfish? really? How will it be enforced? The same way current creel limts are enforced...which is slim to none. I see it every spring during the crappie spawn, once a year crappie killers catched 100+ crappie (these same "sportsman" also ignore slot limits on lakes such as Eufuala and Talquin) a day by themselves and BRAG ABOUT IT and yet no one is caught and fined for it. 

Heck, I rarely see a Game warden on any of the lakes I fish regularly. 

But go ahead and put a "feel good"  creel limit law on cats and regulate jugging...just like the current regs they will be ignored or flat out broke by a majority of the people out there.


----------



## RockyS (Jun 25, 2012)

I will put my name on the jug, but not my dl.  Thats insane.  Go ahead and put your dl and phone number on your bass boat during a tx.  So i can harass you when your trying to fish.  I know one bad apple spoils the whole bunch.   It never fails while my son and I are trying to fish, some bass boat comes in, wide open, makes 5 casts, and leaves wide open right beside my boat. I am fine with some regulations, as it needs some.  Maybe as to the type of jugs, and how many.  But private personal information is a no.


----------



## Nuttin Better (Jun 25, 2012)

South Carolina requires an additional license as well as a regular fishing license and tags to be put on jugs for fishing 3 to 50 jugs for non game fish. Maybe GA could look at something like that.


----------



## LureheadEd (Jun 25, 2012)

I think some states require name and phone number on jugs...That's WAY too dangerous...I say fishing liscence # and a phone #...And a limited number of jugs to match the rule of 50 hooks per person, whether it's on 50 jugs or 50 hooks on one jug...There will always be "cheaters" in fishing...I saw a couple of guys on Sinclair throw out at least 250 clear drink bottle jugs one evening...They were everywhere up the creek going back to the ramp... I went back 2 days later and saw them everywhere again, not as many, but all up against the bank and no bait.. As I was picking up a few, I went into some bushes to get one and got my shirt snagged by a set hook , almost PUT MY EYE OUT !!!! ... Let's get some at least safety regs on the books...Part of the allure of jug fishing is leaving them and coming back later....


----------



## dphillipx (Jun 25, 2012)

Looking at what Oconee was 10 years ago. It is nothing of the sort these days. Just saying


----------



## riprap (Jun 25, 2012)

RockyS said:


> I will put my name on the jug, but not my dl.  Thats insane.  Go ahead and put your dl and phone number on your bass boat during a tx.  So i can harass you when your trying to fish.  I know one bad apple spoils the whole bunch.   It never fails while my son and I are trying to fish, some bass boat comes in, wide open, makes 5 casts, and leaves wide open right beside my boat. I am fine with some regulations, as it needs some.  Maybe as to the type of jugs, and how many.  But private personal information is a no.



http://www.georgiawildlife.com/node/2975


----------



## cuda67bnl (Jun 25, 2012)

dphillipx said:


> Looking at what Oconee was 10 years ago. It is nothing of the sort these days. Just saying



Then maybe you shouldnt be hauling 30 cats home at a time when you fish there. Just saying.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Jun 25, 2012)

Sultan of Slime said:


> just because I don't agree with it



When did you start not agreeing with it? I recall several posts from you in the past about you jugging.


----------



## dphillipx (Jun 25, 2012)

CUDA I'm mainly referring to trophy fish.


----------



## dphillipx (Jun 25, 2012)

I should have said slot limit instead of creel limit


----------



## flip0302 (Jun 25, 2012)

cuda67bnl said:


> When did you start not agreeing with it? I recall several posts from you in the past about you jugging.



I could easily see where the Sultan could have agreed at some point, when responsibility was more evident, I did myself.
Today, I don't even think I do and have friends on here that do.

What suprises me most is that I dont see more juggers reaching out to others that are more litterbugs than juggers.
They are the ones that are making everyone want to see a change....
Sinclair on a Fri/Sat night is a joke in the Crokked Creek section.


----------



## dphillipx (Jun 25, 2012)

i know flip, i ran through there wide open the other night and seen many "pods" of jugs sitting in the channel, luckily i didnt hit any


----------



## Maggie Dog (Jun 25, 2012)

dphillipx said:


> i know flip, i ran through there wide open the other night and seen many "pods" of jugs sitting in the channel, luckily i didnt hit any



What do you say we slow down at dusk and dark?
 safety first.
I like to jug fish, making jugs cost time and money, I hunt mine down, don't leave any in the water. They cost money.


----------



## dphillipx (Jun 25, 2012)

I am the same way. I always retrieve every jug and don't throw more then I know I can handle. As for the slowdown part. Uhhhhhh. It's a long run from the plant to crooked creek where I fish often. Faster I get there more time to fish.


----------



## spotco2 (Jun 25, 2012)

I enjoy using them every now and then but I only use them in a few particular areas that are not heavily populated or have a lot of boat traffic. We count ours before we put them out and make sure we have just as many when we leave.

I hate to run across abandoned jugs when I am out fishing. It's worse than littering because of the hooks and the potential for someone or something to get hurt with them.

I don't have a problem putting a phone number on mine. Heck, I'd like to have mine back if I lost one. If you don't want your info on your jugs, just put somebody elses name and number on them


----------



## j_seph (Jun 26, 2012)

Fishdog31024 said:


> stocks resulting in a decline in gamefish populations.


 Just curious as to what makes a bass bluegill striper a gamefish but not a catfish?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 26, 2012)

Fishdog31024 said:


> Lets let the biologists do what they are paid to do and stop trying to second guess their decisions.



I agree! It's no worse than folks second guessing our politicians, leave them alone and let them do what's best for us.


----------



## Benjie Boswell (Jun 26, 2012)

The people who were talking to me about the regulations were part of a larger group of concerned homeowners who are tired of the large amount of abandoned jugs. These folks were mad, and if there is a larger group of like minded people, I have no doubt that they are bending the ear of every politician they can find. What they told me they are pushing for is a limit of 15 jugs per _boat_, nighttime hours only, all jugs to be required to be retrieved before daylight, and a separate jugging license required with the license number and contact info on the jugs. I don't know how much of this they could feasibly get done, but I do know the ones I talked to are serious. One of them told me his 11 year old grand daughter got hooked on a jug swimming around it before they realized what it was.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 26, 2012)

Looks like I'd better start sharpening up on me noodle'n skills!


----------



## bassmaster69247 (Jun 26, 2012)

I dont mind people jugging but there needs to be some common courtesy when people put them out. I was fishing a night tournament the other week and rounded the big turn a tugaloo and i bet there was fifty or more jugs right in the turn. I had to dodge and weave just to get aroung them all i could think was what a idiot.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Jun 26, 2012)

Benjie Boswell said:


> One of them told me his 11 year old grand daughter got hooked on a jug swimming around it before they realized what it was.



Maybe that person should pay more attention to where their grandkids are swimming.......


----------



## Benjie Boswell (Jun 26, 2012)

Cuda, that is the kind of statement that will give these folks more ammo to use against juggers. She was swimming off their dock, and neither she nor her grandparents knew that a hook was dangling under the pool noodle that was floating by. They know now and so does every person that this man comes in contact with.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Jun 26, 2012)

Ammo or not, I stand by my statement. If there was something floating around in the water and they allowed a kid to get into it, some of the responsibility falls on them.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 26, 2012)

cuda67bnl said:


> Ammo or not, I stand by my statement. If there was something floating around in the water and they allowed a kid to get into it, some of the responsibility falls on them.



Dont know that I can make that dog hunt, I guess I can throw broken beer bottles in the water and its the parents responsiblity to check the bottom, not mine for putting it there. 
atleast I know now its my fault for hitting the small propane bottle and gouging my hull and not the idiot that threw it in the lake...thanks


----------



## cuda67bnl (Jun 26, 2012)

sinclair1 said:


> I guess I can throw broken beer bottles in the water and its the parents responsiblity to check the bottom, not mine for putting it there.



That's hardly the same argument..... But if you did, and they saw the glass and still allowed the child to get into it, then the blame falls on them if the kid gets cut.



sinclair1 said:


> atleast I know now its my fault for hitting the small propane bottle and gouging my hull and not the idiot that threw it in the lake...thanks



If you saw it floating around and you still hit it, then yes, it's your fault for hitting it. You should pay more attention to your surroundings.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 26, 2012)

cuda67bnl said:


> That's hardly the same argument..... But if you did, and they saw the glass and still allowed the child to get into it, then the blame falls on them if the kid gets cut.
> 
> 
> 
> If you saw it floating around and you still hit it, then yes, it's your fault for hitting it. You should pay more attention to your surroundings.


 I was running the legal speed of 80 mph. litterbugs need to realize you cant miss stuff running that fast


----------



## cuda67bnl (Jun 26, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Maggie Dog (Jun 26, 2012)

Looks like it's the rich lake property owners against us. I'm saying theirs more jugers in the state legislature than lake property owners.

"It's no worse than folks second guessing our politicians, leave them alone and let them do what's best for us."

 You have got to be joking?


----------



## j_seph (Jun 26, 2012)

sinclair1 said:


> I was running the legal speed of 80 mph. litterbugs need to realize you cant miss stuff running that fast



Pull 4 sparkplug wires,problem solved!


----------



## dphillipx (Jun 26, 2012)

j_seph said:


> Pull 4 sparkplug wires,problem solved!



Agreed


----------



## flip0302 (Jun 26, 2012)

cuda67bnl said:


> Maybe that person should pay more attention to where their grandkids are swimming.......



I have started to respond to this about 4 times, but refuse to lower myself to respond to someone with that kind of attitude.
I would sign a petition in a minute and believe every homeowner around me would as well if I just show them the response you just made.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Jun 26, 2012)

Don't hold back next time  Feel free to share my response with anyone you'd like. Most sensible folks would agree with me. People should take some responsibility for the children they're supposed to be watching. Especially when they're swimming in a darn lake.


----------



## flip0302 (Jun 26, 2012)

Most sensible people.... Yea, I lost a few jugs last night but if someone or their pet gets hung up on it, it's really there fault.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Jun 26, 2012)

flip0302 said:


> I lost a few jugs last night but if someone or their pet gets hung up on it, it's really there fault.



If they saw the jug beforehand and got hung up on it, yes, it would be their fault.


----------



## LureheadEd (Jun 26, 2012)

An empty drink bottle with a hook and line attached is a piece of trash... There needs to be some sort of parameters that make a "jug" worth looking for...Don't trappers have to put tags on their traps ?  Back in the day,  jugging was a useful way to put food on the table... Cheap was the way... Cars didn't have seat belts either...Times are  alot different...


----------



## dphillipx (Jun 26, 2012)

Pshhhh some of us are our own worst enemies


----------



## matthewsman (Jun 26, 2012)

*Prolly*

Prolly just ought to end or over regulate every outdoor activity on the lake...Tired of seeing oil stains on the water at the boat ramp? Ban two stroke engines, 4 stroke too while your at it.Jet skiers not observing no wake zones? Cut them out too...Getting tired of spooled off mono choking out ducks? braid is worse, do away with that also...Lead weights? Why do you think we changed to steel shot? Time to get rid of that...Simply getting hung up and breaking off? Not any more, lazer engrave your name, ss# address and any alias' you go by into the hook so that when precious baby (insert cute name here) steps on it, you can be held liable..Crappie and bream fishermen? Don't get me started on the unfathomable amount of corks I see broken off, floating unattended..raise the price on corks to about $150 each to make folks retrieve them, and to pay for the environmental impact of the styrofoam and plastics in our lakes and streams in the future... rubber worms, flukes, pork trailers? No value to the fish when left in the water..Make everybody paddle, ain't nobody gonna be having fatal collisions at full stroke....


Makes me laugh, and a little sick at the same time to see folks picking at a speck in someone elses eye with a log in theirs.....

Go fishing in the mountains, and don't catch any trout...All you'll hear is how the local yokels are catching way over their limits, so on and so forth...Ask the good ol' boys up there and they'll tell you that Atlana' bunch was up here the other day snagging them from behind the stocker truck..



Serious ? How you gonna restrict it to night jugging only but keep them all in sight? It gets dark at night...You see millions of jugs out there littering the place up and are just sick of it, but a lake dweller has never heard of a pool noodle used as a jug? ??They haven't seen too many then..

There are regulations now on the books regarding jugging. Enforce those..

Pump back at Oconee and Sinclair...hwy 16....Those guys don't loose their jugs on purpose....Put them out early, chase them away towards the boat ramp..Later? You'll be struggling to get them all up before they go backwards to the dam.....Don't ask me how I know

Oh well!!! peace out..

Y'all go fishing, however you enjoy it...


----------



## j_seph (Jun 26, 2012)

Reflective tape on your jugs and a good spotlight helps to keep up with em at night. Also if you stay out in the water amongst em instead of going to the bank and passing out all night helps to know where they are as well.


----------



## riprap (Jun 26, 2012)

I say start picking up all unattended jugs and sell them at the local bait shop. When someone comes in and says, 'those are mine", turn them in for littering.


----------



## bassmaster69247 (Jun 26, 2012)

J seph amen brotha. I posted earlier about running down the lake and coming up on a slough  load of jugs in a tight turn as I rounded the turn I had my spot light on and they also had reflected tape but man it lit up like the landing strip at hartsville airport.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Jun 26, 2012)

riprap said:


> I say start picking up all unattended jugs and sell them at the local bait shop. When someone comes in and says, 'those are mine", turn them in for littering.



You're not required to attend your jugs. So if you start picking them up, you're stealing. Better be darned sure they're abandoned before you start. And you better be carefull if you do it on Oconee. The game warden there likes to jug and he doesn't take kindly to his being taken....


----------



## flip0302 (Jun 26, 2012)

riprap said:


> I say start picking up all unattended jugs and sell them at the local bait shop. When someone comes in and says, 'those are mine", turn them in for littering.



I am with you Rip Rap, I know a great place to start this Friday Night! If there is no one around, nobody's name on it whose to say it isn't mine anyway? I will probably have one or two at my dock to match it anyway.

You guys cant be serious, read through the thread and we have the attitude that if I put out my jugs (noodles) and loose them, someone gets hung up on it its not my fault (who through the piece of trash in the water to begin with and was too lazy to tend to them) and then we have admission that there is no way to keep up with jugs due to "pump back" on the lakes (but that is ok) to if you try to control the littering you may as well take away outboards and use canoes....

I can see this on the cover of GON someday, kind of lake Deer Baiting

That's all I gotta say about that, where do I sign.


----------



## bassmaster69247 (Jun 26, 2012)

Now that you say it, it does sound just like the baiting debate on the hunting forum. Shoot I ain't ever been on a sho nuff jugging trip and would love to give it a whirl one night. If someone was to take me jugging one night I would take them bassfishing one night and take them for a road coarse thru the lake one night in a bassboat and spotlight.


----------



## doodleflop (Jun 27, 2012)

bassmaster69247 said:


> J seph amen brotha. I posted earlier about running down the lake and coming up on a slough  load of jugs in a tight turn as I rounded the turn I had my spot light on and they also had reflected tape but man it lit up like the landing strip at hartsville airport.



If that was on Lanier a few weekends ago I think I know the culprit  
All were accounted for and taken home. 

When all lights were off it looked like a disco stage lit up with light sticks so we wouldn't loose any. Responsible jugging is just like anything else if done properly we all can continue to enjoy it!


----------



## xs5875 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hmm. I never see that problem, but its the countless old limb hooks in rivers that get me..if it appears old, I drift over, pull it up and most times will cut the lead off for use of my own. Now obviously if the lines new, the hook and lead are shiny, then its left alone, but with a slime coating on all sub-surface parts...its mine.


----------



## Hoyt man (Jun 27, 2012)

matthewsman said:


> Prolly just ought to end or over regulate every outdoor activity on the lake...Tired of seeing oil stains on the water at the boat ramp? Ban two stroke engines, 4 stroke too while your at it.Jet skiers not observing no wake zones? Cut them out too...Getting tired of spooled off mono choking out ducks? braid is worse, do away with that also...Lead weights? Why do you think we changed to steel shot? Time to get rid of that...Simply getting hung up and breaking off? Not any more, lazer engrave your name, ss# address and any alias' you go by into the hook so that when precious baby (insert cute name here) steps on it, you can be held liable..Crappie and bream fishermen? Don't get me started on the unfathomable amount of corks I see broken off, floating unattended..raise the price on corks to about $150 each to make folks retrieve them, and to pay for the environmental impact of the styrofoam and plastics in our lakes and streams in the future... rubber worms, flukes, pork trailers? No value to the fish when left in the water..Make everybody paddle, ain't nobody gonna be having fatal collisions at full stroke....
> 
> 
> Makes me laugh, and a little sick at the same time to see folks picking at a speck in someone elses eye with a log in theirs.....
> ...



We need a like button on this forum. good post donnie.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jun 27, 2012)

matthewsman said:


> Prolly just ought to end or over regulate every outdoor activity on the lake...Tired of seeing oil stains on the water at the boat ramp? Ban two stroke engines, 4 stroke too while your at it.Jet skiers not observing no wake zones? Cut them out too...Getting tired of spooled off mono choking out ducks? braid is worse, do away with that also...Lead weights? Why do you think we changed to steel shot? Time to get rid of that...Simply getting hung up and breaking off? Not any more, lazer engrave your name, ss# address and any alias' you go by into the hook so that when precious baby (insert cute name here) steps on it, you can be held liable..Crappie and bream fishermen? Don't get me started on the unfathomable amount of corks I see broken off, floating unattended..raise the price on corks to about $150 each to make folks retrieve them, and to pay for the environmental impact of the styrofoam and plastics in our lakes and streams in the future... rubber worms, flukes, pork trailers? No value to the fish when left in the water..Make everybody paddle, ain't nobody gonna be having fatal collisions at full stroke....
> 
> 
> Makes me laugh, and a little sick at the same time to see folks picking at a speck in someone elses eye with a log in theirs.....
> ...



This.


----------



## puddlehunter (Jun 27, 2012)

I like the idea of 15 per boat, better yet less.  Abandoned jugs should be fined for littering per jug.  Just because you say your fishing it should not exempt you from a littering fine when you do not follow the rules.   Separate licence and water proof tags for jugs is a great idea, tags that have the licence purchasers information permanently attached is even better.  Limit personal info, just licence number and a phone number to the DNR to report if found abandoned should do the trick.  If found with untagged jugs on the boat you get a fine, if you are not responsible and don't retrieve them, you get a fine.  Throwing a jug in the water without a tag is litter in my book.

Real serious responsible jug fishing sportsman would probably have no issue with tagging rules, they already do it any way, the lazy don't care if they retrieve it or not crowd might think twice about throwing out 100 jugs and making a nice peaceful cove look like a plastic recycling center.  

Where can I sign the petition to strengthen the laws...I'm tired of seeing them bobbing around everywhere I go


----------



## puddlehunter (Jun 27, 2012)

doodleflop said:


> If that was on Lanier a few weekends ago I think I know the culprit
> All were accounted for and taken home.
> 
> When all lights were off it looked like a disco stage lit up with light sticks so we wouldn't loose any. Responsible jugging is just like anything else if done properly we all can continue to enjoy it!



That's the responsible jug fishing I'm talking about!...


----------



## Spidermonkey (Jun 27, 2012)

matthewsman said:


> Prolly just ought to end or over regulate every outdoor activity on the lake...Tired of seeing oil stains on the water at the boat ramp? Ban two stroke engines, 4 stroke too while your at it.Jet skiers not observing no wake zones? Cut them out too...Getting tired of spooled off mono choking out ducks? braid is worse, do away with that also...Lead weights? Why do you think we changed to steel shot? Time to get rid of that...Simply getting hung up and breaking off? Not any more, lazer engrave your name, ss# address and any alias' you go by into the hook so that when precious baby (insert cute name here) steps on it, you can be held liable..Crappie and bream fishermen? Don't get me started on the unfathomable amount of corks I see broken off, floating unattended..raise the price on corks to about $150 each to make folks retrieve them, and to pay for the environmental impact of the styrofoam and plastics in our lakes and streams in the future... rubber worms, flukes, pork trailers? No value to the fish when left in the water..Make everybody paddle, ain't nobody gonna be having fatal collisions at full stroke....
> 
> 
> Makes me laugh, and a little sick at the same time to see folks picking at a speck in someone elses eye with a log in theirs.....
> ...


We jug on Russell in one paticular holler and don't tend them all night.We go get em at sunrise so the kids can enjoy seeing whats on the other end of them.Nothin better than watchin their eyes and faces light up!We try our best to find em all,but sometimes there's just that one jug that's unfindable.Name,address,and cell number on them and no complaints or returns in years.Select few giving a bad name to juggin' so regs need changing?I don't think so!


----------



## cuda67bnl (Jun 27, 2012)

puddlehunter said:


> That's the responsible jug fishing I'm talking about!...



Thanks.  The jugs were mine   Had a great time with the flop that night!


----------



## riprap (Jun 27, 2012)

cuda67bnl said:


> You're not required to attend your jugs. So if you start picking them up, you're stealing. Better be darned sure they're abandoned before you start. And you better be carefull if you do it on Oconee. The game warden there likes to jug and he doesn't take kindly to his being taken....



You sound like a responsible jugger. I'm talking about the ones with fish on em or that have floated up on the bank with no others around. I wonder how long my rods would last if a lined them up on the bank at lanier overnight and came back to check them the next morining. I would be willing to bet I'd be going to the store to buy more rods. Both the water and the bank or corp property, so I have every right.


----------



## treadwell (Jun 27, 2012)

I jug fish. I watch my jugs. I retreive my jugs. I pay a lot to make my jugs. I pay for a boat permit. I pay for a fishing license. I put up with people who think just because they live on the lake they own the lake. I put up with bass fishermen who plow into an area , fish for 10 minites, and plow out of the area. I put up with pleasure boaters, jet skiers and people who crowd the docks. Why, I DON"T OWN THE LAKE, but, neither do they. Let's learn to play together. Juggers, please, let's encourage others who participate in the sport to be responsible before the whole sport is punished. All my jugs have my name and address on them, I have nothing to hide. I would even be willing to put the date I am jugging on them with a grease pen so anyone would know they aren't abandoned. And, by the way, I hate it that someone was injured swimming around their dock. Ain't blaming anyone, but, parents, it could have been a water moccasin instead, or a peice of tree debris that floated near the dock. Safety first, inspect the area BEFORE swimming.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 27, 2012)

cuda67bnl said:


> Thanks.  The jugs were mine   Had a great time with the flop that night!



Yea, I heard flop threw you overboard too!!!!


----------



## Dutch (Jun 27, 2012)

I enjoy jugging alot, but there are some people that ruin it for everybody. 

I fish with 30 "noodle" type jugs, anymore than that and its a hassle to keep track of them as they are constantly getting stung out by the current, wind, etc. I am trolling circles around my setup and pulling up stragglers and reset them closer to the main "herd", getting fish off and rebaiting etc. I have yet to lose a jug using this method, yes its more hectic than throwing them out and sitting on the bank drinking beer, but if I wanted to do that then I would stay home.

Last trip to Sinclair they was a boat that had a huge number of jugs out...they were spread out from the end of optimus island down to the RR tracks. They started about 1 pm and had the whole area clogged with jugs. I saw one boat pulling a skier get several tangled in thier prop before realising that they were jugs out. And the guys in the boat that put them out got bent out of shape about it! They even said something to me since I was fishing in the area. I told them not so politly that I was trolling the are before they arrived and tough luck I wasn't moving for them.

People like that are the ones they will ignore any type of law.

My "jugs", I add my name and cell # with a sharpie just in case I do lose one, but if you actively fish them you will not lose them.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 27, 2012)

Dutch said:


> I enjoy jugging alot, but there are some people that ruin it for everybody.
> 
> I fish with 30 "noodle" type jugs, anymore than that and its a hassle to keep track of them as they are constantly getting stung out by the current, wind, etc. I am trolling circles around my setup and pulling up stragglers and reset them closer to the main "herd", getting fish off and rebaiting etc. I have yet to lose a jug using this method, yes its more hectic than throwing them out and sitting on the bank drinking beer, but if I wanted to do that then I would stay home.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you are one of the good juggers. Now if you would let the big ones go


Maybe you will read this unless I'm still on your ignore list


----------



## Dutch (Jun 27, 2012)

j_seph said:


> Sounds like you are one of the good juggers. Now if you would let the big ones go
> 
> 
> Maybe you will read this unless I'm still on your ignore list



Thanks.

And I very rarely catch a big cat jugging, if I am jugging I am looking for eating cats (1-10lbs) and using hot dogs with my "special recipe" I have yet to catch a big (10+ lbs) cat using this bait...but the eating size ones love it.

Besides if I want to catch big cats I break out the trotline.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Jun 27, 2012)

j_seph said:


> Yea, I heard flop threw you overboard too!!!!



Maybe in his dreams........


----------



## j_seph (Jun 27, 2012)

cuda67bnl said:


> Maybe in his dreams........



Think I got a pic somewhere with you in the water up the river. That was 2 trips in a row that he gad someone in the water.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh yeah!!!  Forgot we had to bend his prop back into shape!!


----------



## matthewsman (Jun 27, 2012)

*forgot one...*

Got to get rid of those dastardly bank fishermen too, almost poked myself on a forked stick the other day some tightliner left out there... I was trying to jump over a pile of worm containers and saltine wrappers trying to get to a sardine can....All that trouble and it was empty....


Any idiot that missed my sarcasm in the last post will prolly miss the sarcasm here too...

The problem is not with juggers alone, the problem is with any irresponsible outdoorsman of any ilk. Whether it is deer carcasses dumped on dirt rds, beer cans and pee bottles left in the woods, spotlighters, bottle throwers, smokers dumping butts, whatever whenever...

Litter is litter, you want to make a difference, join riverkeepers, or organize a clean-up on your favorite body of water. Do your part, encourage others to do theirs, create a sense of pride....Act like sportsmen, not drunk rednecks....

Litter is evidence of the presence of humans, to attribute it all to one subset of the lake users is only an attack on that subset and serves no practical purpose in eliminating the true problem that exists...

All that said, I was an avid limbliner and trotliner when young... I've only been jugging once in the last three years, but if I want to go again tomorrow, by God I will, and if I do lose one jug, or even two, that makes me no worse than the person that litters the interstate with a cooler or lifejacket lost on the way home, or the numbnuts that let their loose trash blow out of their boat when they fire it up...

I've never met a jugger yet that didn't try to collect all his jugs. I don't believe there are any that bait them and leave them and don't make any attempt to find them..


----------



## matthewsman (Jun 28, 2012)

*I know....*



matthewsman said:


> Got to get rid of those dastardly bank fishermen too, almost poked myself on a forked stick the other day some tightliner left out there... I was trying to jump over a pile of worm containers and saltine wrappers trying to get to a sardine can....All that trouble and it was empty....
> 
> 
> Any idiot that missed my sarcasm in the last post will prolly miss the sarcasm here too...
> ...



Awfully hard to argue with logic..


----------



## matthewsman (Jun 28, 2012)

*I've always been taught*



riprap said:


> I say start picking up all unattended jugs and sell them at the local bait shop. When someone comes in and says, 'those are mine", turn them in for littering.



If it wasn't mine, leave it alone.

Might as well take someone's unattended fish basket or deerstand for that matter.


----------



## matthewsman (Jun 28, 2012)

*exactly*

Nice to see some folks with sense on here!!



treadwell said:


> I jug fish. I watch my jugs. I retreive my jugs. I pay a lot to make my jugs. I pay for a boat permit. I pay for a fishing license. I put up with people who think just because they live on the lake they own the lake. I put up with bass fishermen who plow into an area , fish for 10 minites, and plow out of the area. I put up with pleasure boaters, jet skiers and people who crowd the docks. Why, I DON"T OWN THE LAKE, but, neither do they. Let's learn to play together. Juggers, please, let's encourage others who participate in the sport to be responsible before the whole sport is punished. All my jugs have my name and address on them, I have nothing to hide. I would even be willing to put the date I am jugging on them with a grease pen so anyone would know they aren't abandoned. And, by the way, I hate it that someone was injured swimming around their dock. Ain't blaming anyone, but, parents, it could have been a water moccasin instead, or a peice of tree debris that floated near the dock. Safety first, inspect the area BEFORE swimming.


----------



## matthewsman (Jun 28, 2012)

*Saw a cool video like that..*

A man and his son wearing them out, the kid was beside himself chasing them around!!!




Spidermonkey said:


> We jug on Russell in one paticular holler and don't tend them all night.We go get em at sunrise so the kids can enjoy seeing whats on the other end of them.Nothin better than watchin their eyes and faces light up!We try our best to find em all,but sometimes there's just that one jug that's unfindable.Name,address,and cell number on them and no complaints or returns in years.Select few giving a bad name to juggin' so regs need changing?I don't think so!


----------



## riprap (Jun 28, 2012)

matthewsman said:


> If it wasn't mine, leave it alone.
> 
> Might as well take someone's unattended fish basket or deerstand for that matter.



Maybe I should stop picking up bottles, wads of fishing line and old worm cups on the bank. They weren't mine. Who's job is it to pick the lost jugs up? They can't talk so how am I suppose to know if their owner is coming back?


----------



## matthewsman (Jun 28, 2012)

*Wouldn't surprise me..*



riprap said:


> I'll start doing that with trash as well.



wouldn't surprise me at all......


----------



## riprap (Jun 28, 2012)

matthewsman said:


> wouldn't surprise me at all......



Have I met you before? You sure know a lot about me?


----------



## matthewsman (Jun 28, 2012)

*nope*

saw your posts where your stands and camp got broken into, I really hate it for you and your club members.

Some how seems it would make you a lil' more considerate about other folks stuff...maybe/maybe not?

Some guys put some money into their stuff, some are more old school bleach bottles etc...

But they are still theirs, unattended or not...Just because your camp was not being attended at the time of the ransacking/theft doesn't mean the stuff wasn't yours or that it was fair game.

While normally I actively fish my jugs while jugging, it is not required that I stay with them. 

Therefor, because the law doesn't require a person to be with them, just like a fishbasket, you ARE stealing from a person if you take their jugs.

If they are obviously abandoned/lost/trash, fine if you want to clean up...But if you are taking them spitefully, you are a thief..

I don't know you, don't intend to know you and have enough friends to enrich my life already that I'll sleep just fine tonight, not to have ever made your acquaintance.

I won't call you a thief...You can make your own judgement call, next time you see "unattended" jugs, make your own choice. Let your conscience be your guide. 

Just remember, character is how you act when no one is around to see you.


----------



## sloppydawg123 (Jun 28, 2012)

I like the idea of dating the jugs when you use them. Then when others stroll upon it they will know if the person is coming back to get it, or they may have missed it when they picked it up the others. It also avoids having to add personal info or anything, and those who don't date them risk having them being picked up by someone cleaning up the area.
Last time I was on Oconee I caught a trot line and didn't pick it up, but thinking back it looked like it have been in the water for months, I just didn't want to risk grabbing it. Perhaps the person used it frequently so it was in the water for a long time, but still being used.


----------



## matthewsman (Jun 28, 2012)

*Nothing wrong with that*



sloppydawg123 said:


> I like the idea of dating the jugs when you use them. Then when others stroll upon it they will know if the person is coming back to get it, or they may have missed it when they picked it up the others. It also avoids having to add person info or anything, and those who don't date them risk having them being picked up by someone cleaning up the area.


----------



## riprap (Jun 28, 2012)

matthewsman said:


> saw your posts where your stands and camp got broken into, I really hate it for you and your club members.
> 
> Some how seems it would make you a lil' more considerate about other folks stuff...maybe/maybe not?
> 
> ...



Your point would be well taken if I hunted on public land and my stuff got stolen. I pay dues to have the right to hunt on someones private land and we are allowed to keep our stuff there.

 The lakes in Ga belong me just as much as anyone else. I have the right to my opinion on the upkeep of the lake. I do not trespass on someone elses private lake and get their stuff. If I think it's trash on public water then I'm picking it up. If someone tells me it's theirs I'll leave it alone. Glad you have a lot of friends.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 28, 2012)

matthewsman said:


> saw your posts where your stands and camp got broken into, I really hate it for you and your club members.
> 
> Some how seems it would make you a lil' more considerate about other folks stuff...maybe/maybe not?
> 
> ...


I dont really care about this topic, but it would be hard to convience me or most of this board that RipRap is not a top notch fella as you are implying.


----------



## riprap (Jun 28, 2012)

sinclair1 said:


> I dont really care about this topic, but it would be hard to convience me or most of this board that RipRap is not a top notch fella as you are implying.



Thanks Sinclair. I don't think I have put down jug fishing or anybody (except bb boom) in any way. Looks like someone picked out one post and ran with it.


----------



## matthewsman (Jun 28, 2012)

*This is what I "ran " with*



riprap said:


> I say start picking up all unattended jugs and sell them at the local bait shop. When someone comes in and says, 'those are mine", turn them in for littering.



You posted it..Once more, just because it isn't attended, doesn't mean it doesn't belong to someone. Whether or not you respect that, doesn't change the truth in it...

If you pick up trash, that's commendable. If you take someone's unattended stuff, that's not. I can't make it any clearer than that for you..

I ain't trying to insult you, or anyone else here. I advocate folks doing what they enjoy within the law. Jugging is legal. Putting jugs out and coming back to them later is legal. 

Taking other peoples stuff is dispicable. 

The choices a person makes are their own.

 You are what you are/do.

Do the right thing.

Hope that helps clarify how I feel.


----------



## riprap (Jun 28, 2012)

matthewsman said:


> You posted it..Once more, just because it isn't attended, doesn't mean it doesn't belong to someone. Whether or not you respect that, doesn't change the truth in it...
> 
> If you pick up trash, that's commendable. If you take someone's unattended stuff, that's not. I can't make it any clearer than that for you..
> 
> ...



OK, I asked you this earlier, who's resposibility is it to collect the unattended jugs?

If a bottle with a string and hook on it for someones kid or swimmer or prop to get caught on is not labeled I don't know who to take it to. If I leave it alone, in my eyes I am as guilty as leaving it there as the person who threw it out.


----------



## matthewsman (Jun 28, 2012)

*I haven't implied anything about him*



sinclair1 said:


> I dont really care about this topic, but it would be hard to convience me or most of this board that RipRap is not a top notch fella as you are implying.



I haven't implied anything about him, nor tried to convince you or anyone else of anything.

I am only pointing out the fact that in other situations, if you take another's belongings, it is considered stealing.

Just stating the obvious, although a person may feel strongly against something, one can't justify a crime as a recourse

To help you out with what I'm saying...Maybe you observe a person take a  handicap parking spot, with no mirror tag or obvious handicap. Then you see a person with a wheelchair, for instance, having to roll 20 car lengths because of no spot for him/her.

You are not justified in popping all the person's tires or "keying" their car for being in the wrong place. Further more, maybe the person doesn't have an outwardly observable handicap and had their tag stolen or something....



Rip rap may be, and prolly is a "pillar" in his community and a stand-up guy...I don't doubt that. 

When you start talking about taking folks stuff though, what you are saying gets lost in what folks hear...


----------



## matthewsman (Jun 28, 2012)

*WE are quibbling over semantics.*



riprap said:


> OK, I asked you this earlier, who's resposibility is it to collect the unattended jugs?
> 
> If a bottle with a string and hook on it for someones kid or swimmer or prop to get caught on is not labeled I don't know who to take it to. If I leave it alone, in my eyes I am as guilty as leaving it there as the person who threw it out.



Unattended is unattended, trash is trash...1 jug washed up on the bank,or noticeably by itself or bedraggled is prolly lost/trash/flotsom.

3-4 matching in a location...5-6 in a cove....57 with a dad and kids grilling hot dogs on the bank nearby, prolly somebody's.

Ain't as hard as you make it.


----------



## groundhawg (Jun 28, 2012)

riprap said:


> That would be scary to have your name and address on the jugs and somebody come to your house mad. You know you can get someones boat registration numbers and find out everything like that online. It's public info.



Or if someone see your jug then them know where you are while they break into your home. 

We as sportsmen need to clean up act and help police ourselves but I do not think that more regs are the best answer.


----------



## riprap (Jun 28, 2012)

matthewsman said:


> Unattended is unattended, trash is trash...1 jug washed up on the bank,or noticeably by itself or bedraggled is prolly lost/trash/flotsom.
> 
> 3-4 matching in a location...5-6 in a cove....57 with a dad and kids grilling hot dogs on the bank nearby, prolly somebody's.
> 
> Ain't as hard as you make it.



One washed up here and there is what I'm talking about. Nobody said anything about pulling into a bunch in the middle lake and start putting them in the boat. I understand it's not the law to watch them, but while I am fishing and the same one jug all day is 2ft from the bank in the same spot all day I am going to get it. 

Like I said you picked out one thread and put way too much into it.


----------



## groundhawg (Jun 28, 2012)

riprap said:


> I say start picking up all unattended jugs and sell them at the local bait shop. When someone comes in and says, 'those are mine", turn them in for littering.



How do you define "unattended"?  Jugs out of line of sight, no one checking in 30 minutes, one hour, over night...?

Hum....or they say turn you in for stealing their jugs.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 28, 2012)

Serious question: How long is it acceptable to leave a fish hooked to a jug? Especially in the summertime when it can't get to deeper water?


----------



## jigman29 (Jun 28, 2012)

Maybe we need to ban the bass fishermen from using plugs with treble hooks.I mean,the divers have a very real danger of getting hooked on one when they are down around brush piles where a bass fisherman got hung up and lost them lol.I also believe than lazy fishermen give us all a bad name,when I bush hook I will cut all my lines loose from the limbs not just cut the hook off.I also cut several others loose from where people leave them when they leave.It only takes a little effort to leave things better than we found it,but it is no different than baiting or dogging dear.The people that do it love it and the people that don't think it should be banned because it gives the others an unfair advantage.I think we should all get over it and just go fishing while we still can and enjoy our little one before they all grow up and leave.Life is way to short to argue all the time over petty things.


----------



## matthewsman (Jun 28, 2012)

*perzactly*



jigman29 said:


> Maybe we need to ban the bass fishermen from using plugs with treble hooks.I mean,the divers have a very real danger of getting hooked on one when they are down around brush piles where a bass fisherman got hung up and lost them lol.I also believe than lazy fishermen give us all a bad name,when I bush hook I will cut all my lines loose from the limbs not just cut the hook off.I also cut several others loose from where people leave them when they leave.It only takes a little effort to leave things better than we found it,but it is no different than baiting or dogging dear.The people that do it love it and the people that don't think it should be banned because it gives the others an unfair advantage.I think we should all get over it and just go fishing while we still can and enjoy our little one before they all grow up and leave.Life is way to short to argue all the time over petty things.



That's what I'm saying...


----------



## LTZ25 (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm going to do some jugging  tonight ,if the wife will let me!


----------



## riprap (Jun 28, 2012)

LTZ25 said:


> I'm going to do some jugging  tonight ,if the wife will let me!



I'll bring the spotlight. We wont lose any unless a 40 pounder takes it to the bottom.


----------



## LTZ25 (Jun 28, 2012)

I wondered if any one would get it.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jun 28, 2012)

riprap said:


> I'll bring the spotlight. We wont lose any unless a 40 pounder takes it to the bottom.



He can't stay down with 3 barrels on him, not with 3 barrels.


----------



## riprap (Jun 28, 2012)

Backlasher82 said:


> He can't stay down with 3 barrels on him, not with 3 barrels.



dun dun...dun dun...dun dun...


----------



## groundhawg (Jun 28, 2012)

sloppydawg123 said:


> I like the idea of dating the jugs when you use them. Then when others stroll upon it they will know if the person is coming back to get it, or they may have missed it when they picked it up the others. It also avoids having to add personal info or anything, and those who don't date them risk having them being picked up by someone cleaning up the area.
> Last time I was on Oconee I caught a trot line and didn't pick it up, but thinking back it looked like it have been in the water for months, I just didn't want to risk grabbing it. Perhaps the person used it frequently so it was in the water for a long time, but still being used.



You like the idea so please share how you would add the date to the jug(s).  What type of tag or item would you place on the jug?  Writing on the jug.....we have had some of our jugs for years and use them several time a year so I do not think that would work.

As someone who enjoys fishing with jugs I want to help police our ranks and be a responsible sportsman and welcome good ideas of how to make the sport better but just not sure how the dating system would work.  Please keep ideas coming and any that would make it better for us using jugs to fish and also safer and better for folks who do not enjoy this type of fishing can work together.


----------



## groundhawg (Jun 28, 2012)

T.P. said:


> Serious question: How long is it acceptable to leave a fish hooked to a jug? Especially in the summertime when it can't get to deeper water?



Different folks fish different ways but for us we check our jugs about every 15 to 20 minutes.  We almost always fish during the day and our lines average 10 to 12 feet long, some as long as 15 feet and other for close bank fishing about 5 feet long.  Fish do not alway head for deep water.  Once caught they may make for the bank and weeds and lilly pads, just can never tell.  

Most of the time we fish with 12 jugs to an area.  Which might be in a circle that starts out about 200 yards across.  This "circle gets larger or smaller depending on the wind and where a caught fish might head when he feels the hook/jug.  It is more likly we will drop the jugs in a line near the channel or bank (depend on water type and depth) that will be 300 to 400 yards long.  We just toss out the jugs in a rough line about 20 to 30 yard apart.

We might drop 12 jugs then move 1/2 a mile or so and drop 12 more.  Reason we check them every 20 minutes or so is most of the time the fish bite with in that time limit if they are active.  Also have found out that hooks with out bait do not catch fish so if a jug is moving we get the fish if not we check and rebait where we have missed a fish or had a turtle rob the bait.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 29, 2012)

jigman29 said:


> Maybe we need to ban the bass fishermen from using plugs with treble hooks.I mean,the divers have a very real danger of getting hooked on one when they are down around brush piles where a bass fisherman got hung up and lost them lol.I also believe than lazy fishermen give us all a bad name,when I bush hook I will cut all my lines loose from the limbs not just cut the hook off.I also cut several others loose from where people leave them when they leave.It only takes a little effort to leave things better than we found it,but it is no different than baiting or dogging dear.The people that do it love it and the people that don't think it should be banned because it gives the others an unfair advantage.I think we should all get over it and just go fishing while we still can and enjoy our little one before they all grow up and leave.Life is way to short to argue all the time over petty things.


I didnt lose my lures in the brush, I am storing them for later, they are not lost. I expect them to be there when I get back next week.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Jun 29, 2012)

Another thing to remember is that not everyone throws all their jugs in one area or uses a bunch of jugs. Some guys will toss one out, then go a mile down the lake and toss another one. So if you see a single jug, it doesn't mean it's lost or abandoned.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 29, 2012)

cuda67bnl said:


> Another thing to remember is that not everyone throws all their jugs in one area or uses a bunch of jugs. Some guys will toss one out, then go a mile down the lake and toss another one. So if you see a single jug, it doesn't mean it's lost or abandoned.


And people say bassfisherman are the ones running from spot to spot wasting gas making two cast at each spot


----------



## porkbelly (Jun 29, 2012)

I see the summer heat is getting to a few people. Makes a person temper mental.


----------



## riprap (Jun 29, 2012)

groundhawg said:


> Different folks fish different ways but for us we check our jugs about every 15 to 20 minutes.  We almost always fish during the day and our lines average 10 to 12 feet long, some as long as 15 feet and other for close bank fishing about 5 feet long.  Fish do not alway head for deep water.  Once caught they may make for the bank and weeds and lilly pads, just can never tell.
> 
> Most of the time we fish with 12 jugs to an area.  Which might be in a circle that starts out about 200 yards across.  This "circle gets larger or smaller depending on the wind and where a caught fish might head when he feels the hook/jug.  It is more likly we will drop the jugs in a line near the channel or bank (depend on water type and depth) that will be 300 to 400 yards long.  We just toss out the jugs in a rough line about 20 to 30 yard apart.
> 
> We might drop 12 jugs then move 1/2 a mile or so and drop 12 more.  Reason we check them every 20 minutes or so is most of the time the fish bite with in that time limit if they are active.  Also have found out that hooks with out bait do not catch fish so if a jug is moving we get the fish if not we check and rebait where we have missed a fish or had a turtle rob the bait.



Sounds like a good system. Looks like yall work your tails off. Hopefully not in this heat though.


----------



## groundhawg (Jun 29, 2012)

riprap said:


> Sounds like a good system. Looks like yall work your tails off. Hopefully not in this heat though.



It is really not that hard, most of the time we fish in the morning and most days are off the river before noon.  Do a lot of boat riding which is what the grandkids enjoy almost as seeing the jugs bob up and down.  We use the trolling motor most of the time when around the jugs but the larger motor traveling back and forth between "sets" so the kids get to drive the boat.

Last year for the first time and this spring a couple of times we have had 4 generations in the boat...  my father, my son, myself and my grandkids/Daddy's great grandchildren.  Those are some memories and pictures that will mean a lot to me in the years to come.

Some days are better than others but most of the time we keep 15 to 20 fish in the 2 to 3 pound size.  That gives us a could of bags of fish each to eat.  Those circle hooks help by hooking the fish in the corner of the mouth so we can often release the very small fish.  Also never keep fish over about 8 pounds.  The big ones eat just as good but are a bit more trouble to clean and with the large gar and 'gators in Lake Eufaula have a better chance to raise a brood.  

Folks say they are plently of fish but with what we release - at least in my mind - it makes me feel there will be some left when my grandkids are grown.


----------

